# New Tomy Monte Carlos



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just recieved two new Monte Carlos from Tomy (AFX G+) cars.
#1 9805 Red with black scallops #22 AFX
#2 9804 Yellow and white #17 Manic


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

new body shape or?

Got any pictures?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is the first I've heard of these but here's some pics I was able to dig up:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6035863823 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6035864044 

Very colorful.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm no expert, is that the same body as they did in the past (click on thumbnail) and if so what year(s) is the shape based on?


dw


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like the same bod with new graphics. rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So it is, what, mid nineties?










or earlier?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looks like the same plastic but at least it's one of the better Tomy NASCAR-like cars. The #24 kinda-sorta NASCAR has a larger and heavier body than these two. I'll pick these two up when they become more readily available.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm trying to work what year this new Tomy is nearest too so I can pick one up and 'Patto' it with the right decals.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> So it is, what, mid nineties?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is 1998 scheme.. not sure. 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think I'm confusing people with that Jeff image! What I'm trying to work out, hampered by the fact I'm not a Tomy or Chevy expert, is what 'era' the Tomy bodies in that eplay auction are closest too.


dw


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> I think I'm confusing people with that Jeff image! What I'm trying to work out, hampered by the fact I'm not a Tomy or Chevy expert, is what 'era' the Tomy bodies in that eplay auction are closest too.
> 
> 
> dw


those another 3 monte carlo cars are from between 1997 to 2000. Late nineties..

Wes


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

The two new Monte Carlos are set car from Tomy AFX G-Plus called Big Block Battlers . I think it came out last year (2005) . They are listed at Scaleauto.com.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

66GTODON said:


> The two new Monte Carlos are set car from Tomy AFX G-Plus called Big Block Battlers . I think it came out last year (2005) . They are listed at Scaleauto.com.


Yes but he wants to know what year are those monet carlo they are old late 90's design. they are remake for this new set last year. 

Wes


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Not sure of the year, but they look similiar to the pullback and XT Monte Carlo's (which are ID'd as 90's stock car).


----------



## 66GTODON (Jan 21, 2005)

As far as the year of that Monte Carlo , that body style was 1996 thur 1998 . That is the same bodies as the Bellsouth and Kodak cars .


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Hmmm, 

A bit more modern would have been nice. I'm also thinking it won't handle as well as the JL Monte, which is narrower and lighter.

Now that I have my LL Charger with 2006 repaint, I can see that LL truly have done a good job. I think, for me, I'd rather adapt one of those for Tomy chassis than use what is getting on for a decade old body design.


dw


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I wonder ....*

What's a fair price for these 2 items? Will they only ever be sold (retail ) as set cars? Seems unlikely that the "only in sets" status will last too long. tjd


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> What's a fair price for these 2 items? Will they only ever be sold (retail ) as set cars? Seems unlikely that the "only in sets" status will last too long. tjd



I have already seen them on ebay in clam shell packaging. I think that anywhere between $20-$25 each is a good price. These are not rare, just a new release. BTW, they use the SG+ chassis.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for the info.*

I just got them when I bought the Big Block Battler Set last weekend.


----------



## Nightshade (Jan 15, 2006)

I wish I could have gotten those with MY Big Block Battler set, hehe.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

You can also purchase them indivigually. We have them instock at the hobby shop and I'll get the new part numbers for everyone this evening.



Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
Clemmons, NC


----------

